# Nur_bergauf



## Sybille (14. November 2001)

Guguck! Hab im Forum vom bike- magazin ne message bekommen von wegen ich soll mich hier mal melden. Tu ich hiermit. 
Bin ja eigentlich auf der Suche nach Leutchen die mit mir den Odenwald im Bereich Königstuhl und weißer Stein unsicher machen. 
Fahre auch jetzt wenn´s kälter wird und lieber die Singeltrails als ausgelatschte Forstwege.  Lern auch gern noch den ein oder anderen techn. Trick dazu, vor allem was bergab angeht, da bin ich nicht sooooo mutig (geb mir aber echt Mühe).
Wer bock hat auf ausgedehntere Touren (3-5h können´s schon mal werden), bitte melden!


----------



## andy1 (14. November 2001)

gugugg, hier auch !
Hmmm, HD oder Odenwald ?
Scheint doch weit zu reichen... 
Also ich fahr so Melibokus, Neunkirchener Höhe etc. halt von Darmstadt aus, könnte immer mal ein bisschen Motivation gebrauchen sprich ich fahr net immer gern allein durch die Pampa.
 
OK, bergab musste anscheinend noch etwas Bikebeherrschung bzw, Technik reinbekommen, durch Übung müsste das aber gehn.
Meine Schwetser iss ja auch net so langsam bergab, also nicht unbedingtein Frauenproblem.
Also wie gesagt, Touren geht imma !
Freue mich über Mail bzw. Rückmeldung.
der andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RogerRobert (20. Dezember 2001)

Hm ja Heidelberg Königstuhl und weißer Stein ist ja mein Revier.
Ich bin leider auch noch zu oft alleine unterwegs und Begleitung bringt ja bekanntlich auch motivation. 
Ich fahr allerdings lieber bergab, was soviel heißt wie gemütlich und kontinuierlich bergauf und dann schnell wieder runter.
Also wenn du lustig bist, und mich nicht die Berge hochscheuchst
meld dich doch einfach mal.
 Vielleicht fahrn wir ja mal zusammen...


----------



## TheRider (21. Dezember 2001)

Hi , 
ich glaube ich bin fast ein Heidelberger (Schriesheim) seit ca 1 Jahr , mein Aktionsradius ohne Auto reicht vom Eichelberg , Weisser Stein bis Königstuhl mit Auto natürlich wesentlich weiter.
Ich fahre gerne Touren wobei ich technische Abfahrten mag bevorzugt auf Singletrails (macht aber auch bergauf spaß), ich glaube sowas nennt man auch Freeridetouren, wobei Naturgenuss auch nicht an letzter Stelle steht .
Ach so, ich habe auch nichts mal gegen ein Besuch in Funparks und habe auch mal unter der Woche Zeit.
Ich würde mich mal freuen ein paar Leute aus der Gegend kennenzulernen solange bei euch der Spaß wichtig bleibt.


----------



## team-ui (16. Januar 2002)

test


----------



## team-ui (16. Januar 2002)

Hallo Sybille, 

Königsstuhl, weißer Stein und weiter rein (z.B. Philosophenweg bis Hirschhorn oder so) sind unser Revier. Rauf fahren wir auch viel lieber (sich quälen macht spaß) als runter (ein Lift bergab wäre toll...). Heavy Downhills umfahren wir also so gut wie's geht und lassen es auf Schotter eher gemütlich bergab gehen. Rauf ist aber alles möglich.  Im Pfälzer Wald gibts übrigens auch geniale Touren (bin leidenschaftlicher Touren-Planer...).
Wir bereiten uns auf Marathons (so Willingen, Kellerwald, St. Wendel etc.) und eine eigene Transalp vor. 
Aber (!): Fun und Freude am biken stehen vor allem Ehrgeiz! 

Vielleicht fahren wir mal ne Trainingsrunde? 

Ciao Ingo und Ute


----------



## Sybille (16. Januar 2002)

Das klingt ja eigentlich ausgezeichnet! Die Spezies Bergauffahrer ist wirklich äußerst selten zu finden. Die Sache hat sei 1.1.2002 allerdings einen heavy Haken. Befinde mich nun beruflich in Köln!
Allerdings komm ich schon so 1- 2x im Monat nach Heidelberg und wenn Ihr Lust habt, melde ich mich einfach wenn das wieder der Fall ist und dann können wir ja zusammen was feines ausplanen!?
In diesem Sinne, immer schön krachen lassen, Grüße Sybille.


----------



## team-ui (17. Januar 2002)

Köln? Ja aber gibts denn da auch richtige Berge?! Naja, wir hoffen es für Dich, denn so ein Uphiller verdorrt ja im Flachland...
Auf jeden Fall kannst Du Dich gerne bei uns melden, wenn Du wieder hier in der Gegend bist. 
Bis dahin: Kölle Alaaf!


----------



## black rider (18. Januar 2002)

ha, was ein zufall. hier gibts auch leute aus schriese.  und die fahren dazu auch noch eichelberg und ham öfters (eigentlich immer) bock auf einen downhill. ich dachte ich wär einer der letzten überlebenden dieser rasse.


----------



## andy1 (19. Januar 2002)

@ Black Rider:

ööööööööööööööööööh  
zu schnell gelesen ?

Hier war von Bergaufradeln die Rede...
Und erst danach ist Bergabstürzen mit dem Nichtnurbergabfahrtauglichen Rad angesagt...

also nix nur chillen beim downhillen...
sondern Radeln mit Power in den Wadeln
und ganz ohne Lift und Truck gehts wieder up.


----------



## TheRider (31. Januar 2002)

@black rider
Ich glaube du hast mich gemeint  . Ich wohne zwar in Ursenbach ist aber ja gleich bei Schriesheim wie gesagt ich verabscheueu zwar nicht das Bergauffahren aber bergab macht es mehr Spaß.
Ich hätte Lust am Sonntag am 03.02 ( Sonntag ) zu fahren das Wetter soll ziemlich gut werden das sollte man nutzen . Ich möchte sowieso noch Leute aus der Gegend kennenlernen ich , hätte zum Beispiel auch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Bikefestival am Lago anzubieten wohnen tun wir in einer Ferienwohnung   
So ich glaube wir sollten dafür aber eventuell ein neues Thema aufmachen ich bin Morgen und Übermorgen Nachmittag im net
gruß Mate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## team-ui (4. Februar 2002)

Hallo Sybille,
unsere erste längere Uphill-Tour haben wir jetzt hinter uns! Wir waren in der Pfalz (Donnersberg und so). War ein genialer  Einstieg in die Saison...es kitzelt schon...der erste Marathon kommt bestimmt! Was macht Köln? Auch schon biken gewesen? Machs gut und...viele Grüße aus Hoggene!


----------

